# Radioamatierisms >  kautkas līdzīgs rācijām mazam attālumam

## Neatkarīgais

vajadzētu ko tādu uztaisīt- lai varētu sarunāties max. 500m attālumā un lai man par to nesataisītu sūdus tā radioinspekcija...
kādi ieteikumi? shēmas? vēlams dlja osobo tupih...  ::

----------


## Didzis

PMR446 rācijas būs tās īstās. Velk kādus divus kilometrus, maksā pāris 30-40Ls, var dabūt visos nopietnos elektronikas veikalos un elektrosakaru inspekcija oficiāli atļāvusi tās lietot.

----------

